# Diffuser panel, white/silver reflector panel



## lukasz33PL (May 19, 2012)

Hi, I need some kind of diffuser panel and white or silver reflector panels on the outdoor sessions. For example: 
http://www.apart.pl/gallery/galleries/%20Australia_backstage/Apart%20Australia%20020.jpg
http://www.apart.pl/gallery/galleries/%20Australia_backstage/Apart%20Australia%20023.jpg

It costs a lot of money more than 1k$ (in Poland). So it's too expensive for me. But I want to build something like this. And here is my questions: have you ever made something like this? Could you recommend me some kind of materials? I thought about diffuser: PVC pipes and (I dont know how it is in english) http://www.agro-market.pl/files/biala1.jpg, it's a material that you put on plants in winter I think that dimensions should be: diffuser 2,5m x 1,5m and white/silver reflector 2m x1,5m.

Or maybe it's a waste of time and I should buy:
http://www.quantuum.pl/detal.php?id=942&lang=gb&curr=PLN 
http://www.quantuum.pl/detal.php?id=1804&lang=gb&curr=PLN

But those are smaller than panels...

Thanks for help


----------



## Quasimodo (May 19, 2012)

lukasz33PL said:


> Hi, I need some kind of diffuser panel and white or silver reflector panels on the outdoor sessions. For example:
> http://www.apart.pl/gallery/galleries/%20Australia_backstage/Apart%20Australia%20020.jpg
> http://www.apart.pl/gallery/galleries/%20Australia_backstage/Apart%20Australia%20023.jpg
> 
> ...



I am not sure, but have you checked youtube for Do it yourself (DIY) for these? I have not checked these, but I often look at DIY for light and cameragear. Yesterday I looked at one where you can make a lightsaber flash for portraits.


----------



## ScottyP (May 20, 2012)

That is definitely a do-it-yourself opportunity. The reflector just needs to be anything white with a semi-gloss finish. For like $10.00 US you can get white pre-painted bead board or such at a Home Depot of Lowe's, or whatever home improvement store is near you. And the sun shade/filter thing could easily be made out of any gauze-like translucent white fabric. Rigging the stand is a little more tricky, but surely you can manage the whole thing for a LOT less than $1,000.00. They sell portable sun shades for picnics and stuff for about $60.00. Just swap out the cloth cover that comes with it for one you made out of cheap white fabric and you have it!


----------

